# H&R Spring pics.....anyone? Neuspeed rear and/or front sway bar?



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone got pics of their car or anyones car with H&R Sport Springs on it? 


Anyone using both the 25 mm front and rear sway bars from Neuspeed? In the AWD 2011 TTS?


Neuspeed recommended both for street use.


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

The Forge car fitted the Neuspeed RSB in their thread..


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

There's a before and after shot over on the TT Forum in the UK

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=1734350&sid=fe609e45f20cb0baaf79c07cdd3e763f#p1734350

Before:









After:









I have the Neuspeed RSB. It's fantastic. Combined with the Haldex upgrade, it basically eliminates understeer.

I wouldn't bother with the front sway bar. There's no need to dial back in more understeer.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Mine.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

The common consensus is that only the rear sway is needed. Mine goes in Monday. HAvent decided on lowering the car yet.


----------



## Davespeed (May 4, 2004)

H&R Sports on a 3.2L with magride.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks guys.....They all look like the perfect ride height....and rear is the concensus....I can do the rear bar and just see how it does....

Mine goes in next Thursday, May 19th......

How do the H&R's ride?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

In a former life on H&R springs....









I brought my car to Neuspeed and they really didn't think a front sway bar would assist in the understeer tendencies. I did the Neuspeed RSB and their rear sway links which tightened up the slop in the rear of the car. Good mods for the money, for sure.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> In a former life on H&R springs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jason I believe you said there were no issues with magride when the H&Rs were installed correct?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Jason I believe you said there were no issues with magride when the H&Rs were installed correct?


No issues here....after install....I'm not done much driving since done or taken any pics yet...but hopefully today I can render both. It is definately firmer which the car needed bad!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Here are some after pics of my car...handles great....did both front and rear Neuspeed 25 mm bars and H&R Sport Springs....


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Here are some after pics of my car...handles great....did both front and rear Neuspeed 25 mm bars and H&R Sport Springs....


Looks REALLY good brother! Good stuff!

Looks like an awesome driveway to wash the car on too actually !!! 

Car needs a run - your discs are rusted  hahaha.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

joshsmith said:


> Looks REALLY good brother! Good stuff!
> 
> Looks like an awesome driveway to wash the car on too actually !!!
> 
> Car needs a run - your discs are rusted  hahaha.


Yes, it's pretty good as long as it's late afternoon....house blocks the sun....drains well....

And yes, I didn't move it after the wash....it will get a run tomorrow to clean those rotors I promise! 

Gotta visit the dealer this week to get the front tag panel changed out....


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Yes, it's pretty good as long as it's late afternoon....house blocks the sun....drains well....
> 
> And yes, I didn't move it after the wash....it will get a run tomorrow to clean those rotors I promise!
> 
> Gotta visit the dealer this week to get the front tag panel changed out....


Hahaha yeah I hate driving it after it's just been cleaned! Those Euro-spec brakes give off sooo much brake dust!!!! :banghead:

I usually wash mine inside the carport before bringing it into the house/garage thing. Doesn't drain as nicely but all covered up so even if it's super hot and sunny I can wash car in shade 

At the stage now where I really just want to wash the new car and "bond" with it :laugh:


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

doesnt lowering the car affect the mag ride? or is that a myth?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

xBassi said:


> doesnt lowering the car affect the mag ride? or is that a myth?



Affect? How? It still works the same as it did before....stiffens the shocks. And yes, that old idea that when you change your springs, it will blow your shocks is a myth. Moderate lowering is the key. Sure if you slam a car, not only is your shocks gonna go but everything else is out of wack too.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Affect? How? It still works the same as it did before....stiffens the shocks. And yes, that old idea that when you change your springs, it will blow your shocks is a myth. Moderate lowering is the key. Sure if you slam a car, not only is your shocks gonna go but everything else is out of wack too.


How much was the drop and where did you purchase them?


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

the mag ride is set up for the stock height, once u lower it, it throws off the setup from the factory no? but nvm that.. does it ride better now?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

It's not that dramatic lowering....it's about like you put 4 people in it and some luggage....it's still kinda bouncy with Mag on....it's just like my old Koni adjustable shocks from years ago in my Scirocco and Corrado...cranked to full stiff....same feeling.



And I'm gonna measure the height tonight.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Ok....these aren't exacts because I left my glasses at work but best I can tell....hope my math is correct too.


Front--Top center of wheel arch 26 3/8" 67 cm
Rear--Top center of wheel arch 25 3/4" 65.4 cm

Front skirt behind wheel 5 2/8"
Rear skirt in front of wheel 5 5/8"

Front lip center 7 1/16"

So the side skirt is actually lower in the front but the wheel arch is lower in the rear.

How does this compare to a stock one? I can't find where someone posted stock measurements.





Got them from Achtuning for $370 shipped....bars came directly from Neuspeed.....


----------

